# Introduction



## Guest_kakistos_* (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi there!

I've been hanging around on this forum for some time now, lurking  Time to introduce myself!

I am Linda, 20 years of age. I live in the Netherlands, travel a lot between Groningen and Utrecht.

I study biology at the university here, the field of ecology and evolution. I mostly like evolution.

I keep 3 kinds of mantids at the moment: Pseudoharpax virescens, Phyllocrania paradoxa, Hierodula sp. and Parasphendale affinis. I have kept Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii but I could not get them to breed.

I also keep phasmids: Extatosoma tiaratum and Ramulus artemis.

Well, if anyone of you has any questions, ask!


----------



## kakistos (Aug 6, 2008)

Well I see I was not logged in when I posted that.

Is there a way I can delete that post and then re-post it under my official screen name 'kakistos' ?


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2008)

Welcome. Don't worry about the guest post.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 6, 2008)

welcome, THIS... IS.... MANTIIIIIIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 6, 2008)

Welcome! Glad to see another member :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 7, 2008)

welcoooommmmmeeeee


----------

